# Hi



## EmStacey (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm new to the group just wanting some advice on my marriage of just over a year. Would rather speak on here than to my friends at this stage as I don't feel comfortable with others knowing my concerns in our marriage. 

We got married relatively young. Met when we were 16 and 17 and married at 23 and 25. Have now been together for 8 years. 

I'm working full time to support his dream of getting a PhD


----------

